
Magnetic Rope observed for the first time between Saturn and the Sun - mondaine
https://www.ucl.ac.uk/mathematical-physical-sciences/maps-news-publication/saturn-sun-magnetic-rope
======
api
I didn't know about this phenomenon. I assume these are weak and transient,
but I still had to wonder if they could have any utility for propulsion around
the solar system. Could you electromagnetically "grab" such a thing?

